# boxing...



## senseiblackbelt (Jul 7, 2016)

how long does kickboxing/ training normally take.. ^..


----------



## drop bear (Jul 7, 2016)

Couple of hours.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 7, 2016)

Do you mean a typical class? Probably anything from 45 minutes to two hours… how long to get good/effective? Depends on the person and training methodology/regime, but anywhere from 6 months to a few years… 

Thing is, this isn't a race… "how long" doesn't really enter into it… especially when you're only 13 yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Jul 7, 2016)

It varies, when I did Kickboxing in my 20's..it was a three hour training session each day. Competition wise, I had my first match within 3 months or so. If you are into full contact, I would suggest trying it out. I had a very enjoyable experience just competing in just three amateur fights.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 7, 2016)

Depends on a lot of factors your own motivation you've got to train yourself outside the gym as well (shadow boxing, running, push ups etc) depends on how much you train and how good your coach is


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 7, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Depends on a lot of factors your own motivation you've got to train yourself outside the gym as well (shadow boxing, running, push ups etc) depends on how much you train and how good your coach is



also in the OP's case how much homework he has.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Jul 11, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Do you mean a typical class? Probably anything from 45 minutes to two hours… how long to get good/effective? Depends on the person and training methodology/regime, but anywhere from 6 months to a few years…
> 
> Thing is, this isn't a race… "how long" doesn't really enter into it… especially when you're only 13 yourself.



just asking because im curious^


----------



## JP3 (Jul 11, 2016)

My buddy who did real pro boxing, hands-only stuff, would train for about 4 hours, combinging bag work, typical cardio, partner combination and movement drills, etc.

I did Muay Thai, and our training sessions were shorter, but more intense, about an hour and 15 minutes of 3 minute rounds full-tilt boogie, then 30 seconds of rest, for the entire 75-minute time slot. Got in shape in a hurry!

Time to get good at depends on way too many things to figure out an answer for you... I guess it primarily depends on your definition of "good," if that's what you're actually asking.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 13, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> just asking because im curious^



Okay, but curious about what? The question was rather ambiguous, was my point…


----------

